# wobenzym a natural version to Prednisolone?!



## Carmina29

Have someone heard about Wobenzym?
I've heard this is a natural version of prednisolone. I googled and can't find any studies on this medication to be used as replacement for Prednisolone during pregnancy to supresses the NK cells activity. Maybe this medication would work better for regulating the Nk cells activity without the risk of other complications during pregnancy. I guess it has same medical benefits....
If someone there heard about this medication I would appreciate any opinion.


----------



## Round2

Never heard of it before, but just googled it and came across this:

https://www.systemicenzymesupport.org/conditions/infertility.htm

I've had multiple miscarriages and have an autimmune disease. I would like some steriods for my next pregnancy but my FS does not think that they will help.


----------



## Carmina29

I'm looking for a natural treatment to replace Prednisolone since this medication has so many side effects. 
Thank you for your reply. Hope there is a miracle pill for us out there.


----------



## Round2

Do you know that you have elevated NK Cells?


----------



## Carmina29

I didn't tested yet but I want to since I had 4 miscarriages. All of the test we have done came back normal and now i'm looking into this. At this time I just wanted to do a quick seach so at least I will know if there is a treatment option. Less agressive or how should I say easier on the body.

I even considered at some point to try the treatment even without testing but I guess it is very risky to try Prednisolone just like that. I doubt my physician will prescribe it.

There are few Clinics that test for NK cells and I'm working to set up an appointment with a new doctor that believes in this new approach and see what labs he suggests in my case and where I can do the testing.

I understand you have tested for NK cells. Do you have a clinic in the area/state you live? I can't find a clinic in my state and I'm looking for a clinic that is closer. what tests you done? I imagine are very expensive but it worth it if we receive answers. We all so deserve it!!!


----------



## Round2

I haven't had NK cell testing. I live in Canada and my doctor doesn't even know what it is! Very fustrating. I feel the same way though, I'm willing to try anything!!


----------



## Carmina29

I feel frustrated too. I'm constantly googling...looking for answers to console myself that next time my miracle will happen. 
I will send you a personal message with my email or maybe better we can find a way to chat if you like.


----------



## LeeC

Hi Carmina, thanks for this thread and your eealier response. I am going to ask Prof Quenby about this, I will also get the low down about prednisolone sides, I understand it is the sides that are caused to us that is concern and not on baby as it is prescribed at a low dose and does not cross the placent, again this is just my understanding, so I am looking forward to my appt on 13th, have lots of questions that other gp's have not been able to help with, I'm hoping after my appt on 13th which I will be able to update others and what Prof Quenby has to say.
Look forward to chatting more and yes, like you said before, hopefully we are getting closer to some answers xxx.


----------



## LeeC

OMG, it's been a long day, please excuse my typo's and grammer lol... x


----------



## Carmina29

Thank you Lee C. Keep us posted as how your meeting goes. I appreciate very much your help. I will let you know when I discover something new.


----------



## Carmina29

I have read that soy oil and soy based foods lower the NK cells activity. ome doctors administer intravenous soy oil. I won't try this without prior testing because there is always another variant- to low NK cells, or why not normal.

Anyway I have read that Omega 3 and Chia beens contains fatty acids that lowers the Nk cells activity. I also read that neetle tea was used as a natural prednisolone and it is expected to lower the NK cells but also thins the blood flow. 

I want to know if taking mega does of Omega 3, along with Wobenzym/Prednisolone and Chia seeds extract may help with NK cells. I'm going to call a specialist and


----------



## ClaireH

Carmina, are you on progesterone?
Progesterone is crucial in the immune repsonse and some studies in mice have shown that progesterone supplements can improve pregnancy success. 

The science is that during pregnancy your immune system should shift from normal to less inflammatory version. If not, then NK cells are too high. Progesterone is a key step in the process of shifting to the pregnancy friendly immune repsonse. So, it might just be that progesterone alone will have the desired effect. The jury is still out though and there are some scientists still arguing that progesterone has no effect (but they also say steroids have not affect either).

Having said all that, pass my the nettle tea and soy oil - I'll give anything a go!! Although, check out if there are any side effects of nettle tea (I don't know just remembering that green tea and raspberry leaf tea in first tri are to be avoided).

You sound like you are on a similar quest to me - good luck and keep us posted!! xxx


----------



## Carmina29

Hi ClaireH I have read about the progesterone benefits during pregnancy. I took suppository suplements during my last pregnancy but I still miscarried, I believe pregnancy wasn't viable one, since the ultrasound could not pick up an embryo. Progesterone really helps with implantation and to build a thick uterine endometrium and I want to take in my next pregnancy. I known women who took it during the first trimester and they delivered healthy babies after multiple miscarriages.


----------



## Carmina29

I didn't knew about progesterone shifting the immune response during pregnancy. I'm going to read more about it today since I have more spare time. Thank you for mentioning. 

Concerning Nettle Tea during pregnancy there are many posting and articles on line that say it is safe during pregnancy. https://www.therighttea.com/nettle-tea.html; https://www.localharvest.org/just-nettle-tea-C8643 

l would suggest to talk with a herbalist before consumption because I have read this tea is no for everyone.


----------



## Carmina29

Sorry I added so many postings......ClaireH i'm happy to know I'm not alone on my quest in finding the miracle cure! What frustrate is that there are so many medical problems associate with miscarriages and so many treatment alternatives that makes it so hard to diagnose and find the right treatment to avoid m/c from happening. I hope God will direct us on the right way so to transform our dream into reality.


----------



## hopestruck

I just wanted to bump this to see if anyone has used Wobenzym with success. I've had 5 m/c and the only thing they've found so far are a very slightly elevated level of anti-thyroid antibodies, which I'm currently being treated for. I've also gone gluten free and will be starting Wobenzym as soon as it arrives in the mail tomorrow.

Anyone? Thank you in advance!!


----------



## solais3

Hi Hopestruck - Did Wobenzym work for you? I'd love to hear any feedback, as I'm very hopeful it may be one of the answers for me. :)


----------

